# High School Musical



## Finale (Feb 25, 2009)

Now, i'm sure i've just lost all of your respect but I wanna talk about HSM. I hate the movies, crap it killed the Disney channel and I hate most of the songs too, being too loud, generic or damn annoying. I saw the first movie wanting to see what it was. Hated it, but liked one of the songs. I haven't seen any of the movies beyond that but i've gotta say I like some songs. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rL37snqMJx8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmJl1HqSAJ8
Please don't hurt me, i'm just not sure if I like it or not.


----------



## opaltiger (Feb 26, 2009)

I hear HSM is an excellent movie to watch while stoned.


----------



## Dannichu (Feb 26, 2009)

^ Or drunk. It's fantastic in so many ways when you're wasted. Especially when you + friends can still sing along.

I have to confess (not much of a confession since most of you know already), but I _adore _the HSM movies. I really don't like the two main characters, but the supporting cast are fantastic (I adore Ryan more than words can say) and I really enjoy most of the songs, musical theatre geek that I am. 

None of the movies have any plot to speak of, but I love the third movie's choreography and songs (especially I Want It All), and the fact that the second movie is a not-subtle-in-the-slightest love story between two of the male supporting characters (they _swap clothing_) is fantastic.

I don't like that Disney have stuck pictures of the cast on every piece of plastic it's possible to stick a picture onto, but the fact that the HSM franchise has been milked for every penny it'll give and it spawned millions of screming Zac Efron fangirls doesn't change the fact that it's fun as hell to watch when you need mindless feelgood fluff :)


----------



## Erif (Feb 26, 2009)

Dannichu said:


> ^ Or drunk. It's fantastic in so many ways when you're wasted. Especially when you + friends can still sing along.
> 
> I have to confess (not much of a confession since most of you know already), but I _adore _the HSM movies. I really don't like the two main characters, but the supporting cast are fantastic (I adore Ryan more than words can say) and I really enjoy most of the songs, musical theatre geek that I am.
> 
> ...


D=


----------



## Lupine Volt (Feb 26, 2009)

I rather liked the first movie. Even if it had a bit of a wallbanger. I mean, a jock can't be in the School Musical? Are people only allowed to be a part of one stereotyped group? 

However, then they milked the movie so badly that everybody grew to loath it. They should have just left it at one movie, but no. They shucked out the next movie, which was even more ludicrous. *However, they gave Ryan character development, so I can forgive them* And I didn't bother going to the third movie. 

Also, as Dannichu said, they stuck a Ashley Tisdale voicebox down any glorified Barbie doll that they could churn out of the production line.


----------



## ultraviolet (Feb 26, 2009)

D: I can't stand HSM. It's just... just _too _cheery.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm with Danni here.

All the merchandise and the ranting fangirls aside, it's a good film to watch when bored. It's a sort of "closet film". You hate the franchise with all the lunchboxes and underwear with Wildcats on it, but the movies themselves aren't half bad.


----------



## Minish (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm with Dannichu as well~

I love the first film. The second film was a bit like just a mediocre kids' film, that I'd watch for the 'watched' value but that's it. I haven't seen the third one yet, but my sister's got it so I'll borrow it one of these days.

The first film was wonderful. It's just so mindless and just _feel-good_. <3 The songs are good for what they are, and the underlying messages, while portrayed through cliché characters, is good for kids, especially when there are things like Bratz around.

And Ryan is _awesome_, I felt so sorry for him in the second film. XD;


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm with Dannichu too.

Ryan is awsomesauce.


----------



## Evolutionary (Feb 27, 2009)

Heh, unsurprisingly I'm with Danni as well XD

First film was decent, I guess the second film was...pointless and I only watched it because I like to complete things and it wouldn't be right not to watch all of the HSM movies.

Ryan~


----------



## Noctowl (Feb 27, 2009)

Never watched it, don't plan to.


----------



## Dannichu (Feb 27, 2009)

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> I'm with Danni here.





Cirrus said:


> I'm with Dannichu as well~





Teh Ebil Snorlax said:


> I'm with Dannichu too.





EeveeSkitty said:


> Heh, unsurprisingly I'm with Danni as well XD


Guys, we seriously need to have a sleepover and have a HSM movie-marathon or something X)

Ooh, and Cirrus, HSM3 is great. It's a bit heavy on the Troy/Gabriella and the attempted plot makes no sense whatsoever, but you can tell the budget has increased a hundredfold from the first movie, because the sets, special effects and things are _amazing_ :)


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm so not with Danni.

WELL YES ACTUALLY, I AM

I enjoy High School Musical! :D! And I would enjoy this HSM-marathon very much. You'd better like toffee popcorn though.


----------



## Rwr4539 (Feb 27, 2009)

Anyone up for a High School Musical manga?


----------



## Minish (Feb 27, 2009)

Yay! HSM sleepover! :DD All the crazy people of TCoD who can get through something so happy and fluffy.

I love the little subplot thing in the second film where they're all wondering about college and stuff and realising that they actually have _no_ idea what they're going to do when they get out of school! I love it when stuff like this does that.

And I will definitely watch HSM3 today then, Dannichu. 8D

...wow, the HSM manga looks really bad. And they've made Taylor and Chad white, what the hell!


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Feb 27, 2009)

Dannichu said:


> Guys, we seriously need to have a sleepover and have a HSM movie-marathon or something X)
> 
> Ooh, and Cirrus, HSM3 is great. It's a bit heavy on the Troy/Gabriella and the attempted plot makes no sense whatsoever, but you can tell the budget has increased a hundredfold from the first movie, because the sets, special effects and things are _amazing_ :)


You have to admit, they're the golden couple and as per Disney's tradition, the world revolves around them now.

Also, I have a bit of a crush on Kelsi, especially in HSM2. God, I sound just like those kids in the playground.


----------



## Evolutionary (Feb 28, 2009)

Ooh HSM Manga~

And Ooh HSM sleepover~


----------



## Dannichu (Feb 28, 2009)

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> Also, I have a bit of a crush on Kelsi, especially in HSM2. God, I sound just like those kids in the playground.


Aww, Kelsi's definetly one of my favourite characters; she's absolutely adorable. I have to say, I like her in the first movie best, because the stuff she wears (especially that tuxedo jacket-thing during Breaking Free) is awesome. 
And, as this recap says (read it; it's long, but too funny for words) "I don’t know who poor little Kelsi pissed off in the wardrobe department, but they have done their best to make her look as old, stumpy, and deranged as possible." and it's so true. 
And in the third movie she even wears normal, what could be considered attractive stuff, which Kelsi patently _shouldn't wear_, but she gets a teapot, so it's not all bad.


----------



## nastypass (Feb 28, 2009)

Dannichu said:


> Guys, we seriously need to have a sleepover and have a HSM movie-marathon or something X)


right so I'll just be over here wondering how this series got so popular in the UK


----------



## Dannichu (Feb 28, 2009)

For a forum about the Japanese Pocket Monsters series, there are an awful lot of non-Japanese people on here, aren't there? :)


----------



## Ramsie (Feb 28, 2009)

I have no opinion on High School Musical except that the merchandising bugs me. Other than that it looks like something I would watch when I was bored.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Mar 3, 2009)

Ramsie said:


> I have no opinion on High School Musical except that the merchandising bugs me. Other than that it looks like something I would watch when I was bored.


Oh trust me, it's one hell of a boredom movie.


----------

